# Simpson WS2500



## bob1190 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm trying to find out what pump is on this power washer. looks like a General pump, but what model?? Thanks


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Are there any numbers on the pump itself also post the pressure washer model and serial number


----------



## bob1190 (Jul 21, 2013)

Model: WS2500 S/N 8806100. no numbers on pump.


----------



## bob1190 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry It is a Simpson power washer. Found it. It's a General Pump TS1811


----------

